# Two For One After Buck Fight!!



## TeamFaith (Jun 14, 2006)

Received this video from a friend, hope it works! Don't know the story to the video, but really cool to watch. Does contain some blood and fighting! Enjoy.


----------



## brasos (Jan 7, 2006)

i don't know what i would do in that situation but when i watched the video it seemed to violate the "rules" of fair chase - not to say that i am the arbitrator of what is right and wrong with regards to hunting - just an opinion for what is worth.

I dont know the particulars of the situation maybe the deer was sick and going to die and i am pretty sure that it would be no fun to untangle those two.


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

if they were locked I would have taken them both... no way i would have been trying to seperate them.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

that's a head scratcher.........90% nope

deff not with a rifle

you only have 1 hunt for the year 2 buck county


would have to be there to decide...................hmmmm.. were they gonna die anyway ???


----------



## TOM GRAHAM (Mar 15, 2006)

No Reason To Shoot. Especially, Since They Were Locked Up. Kind Of Thing That Makes It Tuff On All Hunters.


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

That just didn't settle well with me for some reason.

I'm a bow hunter (that's all I do) and I'm not against high fences. Don't think I would have been able to take that shot. That's about as close as you can get to being tied up without actually using rope. Just my $.02


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

labdog said:


> Kind Of Thing That Makes It Tuff On All Hunters.


Yes ... in a sense ... but I will say that more than one hunter have taken bucks locked together as easy prey in their time ... including myself (although I cut the smaller free) ...

I'm glad someone said this ... this kind of post and the posts of people showing shot up mutilated hogs, posting things like "it sure was funny" does nothing but give ethical hunters bad press ... we get enough of it without doing it to ourselves.

Bloodly tastless photos of any animal (let alone with any type of assault style rifle), deer gutted and strapped into your pick-up bed for the world to see, videos, and un-ethical humor is doing more for anti-hunters than any gun control act ever passed and we are doing it to ourselves. People really ought to think about what they're doing before the do it ...

How's that for stirring the pot ...


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Oh I don't know Speck-Rig.006...what's your definition of "ethical"? 

Is it unethical to shoot a pig in the head with a large caliber weapon and share the pictures with your friends on the INet? 

What do you consider to be a "tasteless" photo of an animal? What does it matter what type of rifle, shotgun, pistol or revolver did the killing?

Trying to be PC about hunting is what will do us more harm than good. Anti-hunters won't care how the animal was killed.

We kill things, it's what we do. I don't harvest anything, I'm not a farmer. When I hunt and I decide to squeeze the trigger, I'm killing the animal I'm shooting at.

Common sense should always prevail in any type of endeavor, hunting included. But to "not" do something because it's not politically correct is just pure horse manure.


And worrying about what type of "legal" firearm someone killed with is pure PC.

TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

One other thing, those of you who say you wouldn't take the shot...would you then have left the two bucks to the coyotes and other varmints? Let Mother Nature deal with them?

Just curious.

I would have killed one of them and then tried to saw the horns off so the live one could get away. I'd rather have one of them living than have both of them dead due to coyotes tearing them to pieces.

That's just what I would have done though.

TH


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

I have to agreee with Trouthunter.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> Oh I don't know Speck-Rig.006...what's your definition of "ethical"?
> 
> Is it unethical to shoot a pig in the head with a large caliber weapon and share the pictures with your friends on the INet?
> 
> ...


Comforming to the standards of conduct of a given profession or group.

Not at all unless it is meant to dishonor the animal ... but shared on the web is a far cry from shared with a friend ...

Any photo that dishonors the animal's current state be it dead or alive (which I agree is a matter of opinion), or any unnecessarily graphic ...

Displaying the weapon doesn't matter unless it's use is or has been shrouded in controversy ... it doesn't have a thing to do with how the animal was killed ... it has to do with the intended or discontinued use of a weapon that I own ...

Hunters hunt ... killing is only a small part of hunting. If you killed an animal every time you stepped into the woods ... the sport would be called killing ...

No one accused you of being a farmer ...

I'm not worried ... just posting an opinion as others have and will continue to do ...

Cheers mate ...


----------



## HornSuperFan (May 31, 2005)

Well said, Trouthunter... I agree.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i have had to unhook deer out of fences, cattle feeders, hog traps, ea other, etc.....one thing for sure.........you need help and a tranq. gun.

almost lost an eye and or body parts several times..............

sitting there popping a deer out of a box blind with a perfect rest that you have been feeding all year, with his head down in a pile of corn............more ethical... your call


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> I would have killed one of them and then tried to saw the horns off so the live one could get away. I'd rather have one of them living than have both of them dead due to coyotes tearing them to pieces.
> TH


I've done this same thing ... this says something about both your ethic and your character, which I am not attacking ... my apologies if there is mis-understanding ...

It's only food for thought ...


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Hunting Board..............................


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

Certainly not judging but, so you've got your 2 trophies but you also have a heck of a lot of meat that will most likely taste like cr**, no matter what you do to it. Seems like a call to the local Game Warden, or vet. might have been a good idea. Say what you will about me but, whatever, that was hard for me to watch.


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

It was an ethical well placed shot. One or both of the bucks likely would have died anyways ... so who cares. 

Those of you that say it was hard to watch ..... whatever. I dont particularly enjoy watching a deer that has just been shot run off and then fall down and try to get up and struggle for the last few seconds of its life either. But, I am a hunter and that is part of it. Whats so different in this instance? 

Quit hunting ..... go hug a tree.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

catch 5 said:


> I dont particularly enjoy watching a deer that has just been shot run off and then fall down and try to get up and struggle for the last few seconds of its life either. But, I am a hunter and that is part of it.


Indeed ...

_. . . "He was mine. Not that I really owned him, but he was my partner forever in a great adventure. He would always remind me of that day . . . and nobody could ever take that away. Granted, it went quite a bit harder with him than with me . . . I would have taken the bullet neat and sweet. But I did not kill him because he would die anyway, I killed him because for a moment we were one. I doubt that you who have not hunted a big game animal will see my point, but for those of you who have, well you know . . . "_

_~ Peter Hathaway Capstick * * * * * _


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Indeed ...
> 
> _. . . "He was mine. Not that I really owned him, but he was my partner forever in a great adventure. He would always remind me of that day . . . and nobody could ever take that away. Granted, it went quite a bit harder with him than with me . . . I would have taken the bullet neat and sweet. But I did not kill him because he would die anyway, I killed him because for a moment we were one. I doubt that you who have not hunted a big game animal will see my point, but for those of you who have, well you know . . . "_
> 
> _~ Peter Hathaway Capstick * * * * * _


Soooooo ........ were the deer and the hunter partners forever in a great adventure? Or did he kill the deer because at that moment they were one?

Doesnt matter now anyways. The deer is dead and none of you can bring him back. LOL.

P.S. No hard feelings. I'm just messin with ya.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Well ... if for a moment they were "one", I'd be a little worried about Capstick's ethics ... ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ...


----------



## stovepipe (Dec 21, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> sitting there popping a deer out of a box blind with a perfect rest that you have been feeding all year, with his head down in a pile of corn............more ethical... your call


if it`s just about "killing" (that`s what we do, kill, TH said) then yea, that probably is the most "ethical" way....any method that ensures better odds at a clean kill would be.......huh?

I gotta tell ya brothers, and don`t get me wrong here, (I`ve lost count on how many hogs and deer that I`ve "killed" over the years.....) but I have grown tired of it....and I think that alot of these pictures and video clips have dampened my enthusiasm about it.....

all these game cam pics that are now available...("this is what he looked like in August..") (and this is him dead.....)...it`s gotten to "systematic" for my tastes.....

the hunting shows on TV are rediculous now...all of them trying to peddle thier great new gadgets....and whatnot.....and the kill-shots.....it`s getting to where I can`t watch them anymore....too many $$$`s trying to be made from nature.....it`s all a big gandermountain-circlejerk....

understand that I love the camp-life and the fireside-tale......but all this new easy access to cyber kill is a bit much......

"progress" is always too much for some folks,...I guess thats the case with me.......prolly best if I just hang out on some fluffy starbuck`s couch checkin out the soccer-moms I reckon..........


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

I think I would have let them fight to the death..... I would have kept a close eye on them for sure. You never know when one right move might free them... I just know I would feel bad if I did kill one or both of them. They are wild animals and that situation happens from time to time....let nature take it's course I suppose.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Unfortunately that happens and when they get tangled up one of them or both will generally be come prey for the varmints, and then it's just a waste.


----------



## shakyD (Oct 23, 2007)

A hunter came across a pretty unique situation and (assuming it was a two buck county) took both bucks legally. Now he's being judged to "not being very sportsman like" by the elitist. Hmmmm, that attitude doesnt sit well with me at all, especially with some of the other comments being made as to not using "assault weapons" and such.

A long time ago, a fisherman who came in with limit of fish was congratulated for having a great day, now more than likely they'll be slammed for "being greedy", its happened to me before when I mistakenly took a limit of trout to the Matagorda harbour to use the cleaning tables there. I've also seen novice fisherman get the cold shoulder when they asked for advice on how to clean a redfish with comments like, "If you dont know what you're doing, you should'nt have caught it!" ***??????????
Its the elite against the common folk, its not really so common against hunters.....yet...but its coming. If you dont shoot either a management buck or true trophy, you are'nt worth spit. If you dont have trail cam pics of a buck for at least the last 6 years, you arent a hunter, if you dont feed at least 3000# of protein to YOUR deer dont even bother.

Wasnt too terribly long ago any deer cleanly and humanely killed was a trophy. Didnt matter if it was a doe, spike, or basket 6. Post a picture now of any deer scoring less than 145bc and somebody is thinking "What an ***, I would have let it grow another 4 years." This type of elitism has brought bass fishing to what it is today, what is being done to the trout and redfish fisheries today, and now its rearing its head in the hunting world.
I dont really care one way or the other how people hunt, to each his/her own. Do I hunt on a high fenced trophy managed south texas lease? No, I hunt on a small tract of family land where I will be lucky to see a deer every three weeks. Is it because I am better or worse? Nope, I just dont have the finances for the lease route. Do I enjoy it less? Nope, its my time to hunt and by God, I have a great time doing what I do and how I do it. I have my game cameras set up year round and I get just as excited seeing a picture of a doe as I do a buck. Would I enjoy a high fenced trophy buck hunt? Honestly I would, but I think I would be afraid to pull the trigger on any buck should he show himself, I would be to afraid of shooting a buck that didnt meet shooter potential! And that is actually pretty dang sad.

In the posted video, would I have shot? Bet your ***! And to also have it on video? Man, thats a once in a lifetime situation. 
Does that attitude make me less a sportsman? Not in my way of thinking, both deer were taken legally. Is it any less sportsman like than taking trout stacked under the birds or lights? Or fishing with live shrimp or croaker vs topwaters? Nope, to each his own, dont judge your fellow hunters or fisherman, CONGRATULATE THEM on their success!


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

stovepipe said:


> ...it`s all a big gandermountain-circlejerk....
> 
> ......


ROTFLMAO...I dont care who ya are...that wuz FUNNY!

ps: you left off Bassproshops and Cabela's too!


----------



## fuelish1 (Aug 3, 2004)

shakyD said:


> A hunter came across a pretty unique situation and (assuming it was a two buck county) took both bucks legally. Now he's being judged to "not being very sportsman like" by the elitist. Hmmmm, that attitude doesnt sit well with me ....
> ....In the posted video, would I have shot? Bet your ***! And to also have it on video? Man, thats a once in a lifetime situation.
> Does that attitude make me less a sportsman? Not in my way of thinking, both deer were taken legally. Is it any less sportsman like than taking trout stacked under the birds or lights? Or fishing with live shrimp or croaker vs topwaters? Nope, to each his own, dont judge your fellow hunters or fisherman, CONGRATULATE THEM on their success!


WELL SAID my fishing/hunting brother from a diff. mother!


----------



## Sace (May 21, 2004)

Hmmm...tough decision for me. If it were me, I would have probably taken one, and hoped the other didn't drown in the process and attempted to free it for another day. That way I could have gotten what I wanted (obviously a deer since I'm a hunter) and I would have also done a good deed and hopefully saved one deer from allbeit it a natural but most certain and slow death. As for the video tape, that's not my style. Yes, I would video a stalk hunt, possibly a blind hunt, but on a deer that seemed pretty much helpless and in disstress...yeah I would pass on that. Nothing to be too impressed with that would warrent a video. But I'm not offended by the video that was made, just the way "I" would do it.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

memo to self...........daypack add ons

hack saw
welding gloves
first aid kit..........

peta card.............fffrrrrrttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Could include Football gear (full pads) and 911 on speed dial. Oh yea and a vid cam as it could be worth 10k on AFV. WW


CoastalOutfitters said:


> memo to self...........daypack add ons
> 
> hack saw
> welding gloves
> ...


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

shakyD said:


> In the posted video, would I have shot? Bet your ***! And to also have it on video? Man, thats a once in a lifetime situation.
> Does that attitude make me less a sportsman? Not in my way of thinking, both deer were taken legally. Is it any less sportsman like than taking trout stacked under the birds or lights? Or fishing with live shrimp or croaker vs topwaters? Nope, to each his own, dont judge your fellow hunters or fisherman, CONGRATULATE THEM on their success!


Very well said sir ... I'd have done the same and again, I have ... only it was two locked fallow bucks.

My purist statement was only a word of caution and response to the statement that I believe read something along the lines of, "this is the kind of stuff that makes it hard for the rest of us".

The hunter does deserve congratulations and recognition for taking a trophy in what is most likely a once in a lifetime experience, which makes the deer all the more special ...


----------



## capt_joe (Sep 19, 2006)

Vary well said ShakyD..... 

Would I had taken that shot.... That is one of those, Had to be there moments... But I will not judge those that did in that short some odd second video.... Not knowing the whole story...


----------



## TOM GRAHAM (Mar 15, 2006)

labdog said:


> Kind Of Thing That Makes It Tuff On All Hunters.


my comment above is in reference to a video posted on the internet. viewed by many. i'm not looking for political correctness, i'm looking for common since. hunters are being attacked from many angles, even elitest hunters. i too would have video'd the fight. it is one of the great struggles in nature(north america). i would have looked at this hunt as a high point in over 50 years of hunting. i've also watched 3 little bobcat kittens grow-up. this from a deer stand in east texas. need to kill'em? i don't think so!


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I still have not seen the video because my hard drive crashed few days ago and I haven't loaded all the software here at work yet. After reading all the replies though I still have a couple comments on the subject.



The "assault rifle" thing burns me up. It is only a label that has been given to a firearm by the left wing non-hunting, non-gun owning group (I'm trying to not get too political) that has no idea what they are talking about. I use the term factiously when I use it in my posts. At one time I too had the opinion, "who the "H" needs one of those?" But I have handled many and shot them a bunch and they are nothing more than an automatic rifle&#8230;.a big 10-22 Ruger if you will. They a lot of fun to shoot and when someone (non-owner of one) runs a 30 round mag though one they always smile as they hand it back to me. Heck, some are even precision shooting rifles like my match grade M1A. Many standard hunting arms are chambered in the same calibers too, 30-06, 308 and 223 for example. Are they now too assault rifles?

I'll be happy to let any non-believers (you provide the ammo) shoot any of mine to see what I'm talking about!

I hunt with mine all the time and very rarely do I take one of my bolt action guns out. I guess the main reason I do it is because I legally can, the other is they shoot as good if not better than most other guys hunting arms. The hog I head shot a couple weeks ago was no more dead than anyone of the other hogs I've seen report posted about that were head shot with other calibers.

As gun owners we need abandon the labels put on our guns by non-gun owners!

IMO- on the video that I have not seen&#8230;my opinion is more on the situation than the video: I would have would have penned the deer down and cut off one antler or point which ever was easier and let them go. I have been involved with both whitetails and exotics when they were being transported, so I have some idea what to do in a situation like this. I also know if you don't have any drugs with you, one or both could die from stress. I'm not saying they should or should not been shot, just what I'd do. I've released a few from fences and I've shot a couple that was in a fence. They were so stressed I could tell they would not survive, which after viewing the video I might change my position if it looked like one or both would not survive.


----------



## TeamFaith (Jun 14, 2006)

I am the one that originally posted this video! I also really didn't expect all the comments and opinions being thrown out here! I thought this was the "HUNTING BOARD"! If any of you are reading these post, please make sure you read "SHAKYD's" post, he has said it the best in my opinion! We are all hunters that love the outdoors and the thrill of never knowing what you might see when your in the woods! Everytime you pack your gear, load your truck, head for the camp, grab your rifle, and head into the woods, you just never know what will be in store. This guy happened to walk up on something that most of us would have killed for the chance to just see it happening! Him taking that shot on a deer, that would have most likely died a horoable death anyway, GREAT for him! Hell, if it were me... and it were in a 2 buck county, I would have Killed both of them , took tons of pictures, and posted it everywhere I could think of, then I'd take them to the Taxidermy and have them mounted as they were in their natural state! We all need to remember that Hunting is a way of life, and also need to remember that whitetail deer, ecspecially in the state of Texas NEED to be harvested in LARGE numbers to maintain the huge population that we have! So I say kill em , eat em, and share em with everybody!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Captn C said:


> The "assault rifle" thing burns me up. It is only a label that has been given to a firearm by the left wing non-hunting, non-gun owning group ... Many standard hunting arms are chambered in the same calibers too, 30-06, 308 and 223 for example. Are they now too assault rifles?
> ...


It should burn you up and you are correct ... the point is to raise awareness and educate the non-hunting, non-gun owning public so that we can keep our rights. Tactical weaponry, which is the prefered tag I should have used, are not the only weapons under fire because, TH is right, "they" don't care how an animal is killed.

There are current acts proposing the discontinued use, in the States, which aim to prevent the use or ownership of not only tactical rifles, but .50 cal. rifles, and which target even your old wooden stock bolt action weapon, in calibers inculding .30-06, .308, and the .223 ... labeling them as "sniper rifles". Is it right ... absolutely not ... but the threat is real. The government that governs best is the goeverment that governs least ...

My aim was only to point out that disgression is our best weapon and this has everything to do with the manner in which you display your firearm and favorite hunting photos ...

Unfortunately ... not being PC is how they'll take your rights away ...


----------



## manihaack (Mar 12, 2007)

shakyD said:


> A hunter came across a pretty unique situation and (assuming it was a two buck county) took both bucks legally. Now he's being judged to "not being very sportsman like" by the elitist. Hmmmm, that attitude doesnt sit well with me at all, especially with some of the other comments being made as to not using "assault weapons" and such.
> 
> A long time ago, a fisherman who came in with limit of fish was congratulated for having a great day, now more than likely they'll be slammed for "being greedy", its happened to me before when I mistakenly took a limit of trout to the Matagorda harbour to use the cleaning tables there. I've also seen novice fisherman get the cold shoulder when they asked for advice on how to clean a redfish with comments like, "If you dont know what you're doing, you should'nt have caught it!" ***??????????
> Its the elite against the common folk, its not really so common against hunters.....yet...but its coming. If you dont shoot either a management buck or true trophy, you are'nt worth spit. If you dont have trail cam pics of a buck for at least the last 6 years, you arent a hunter, if you dont feed at least 3000# of protein to YOUR deer dont even bother.
> ...


 Well said Shanky I myself have been around those same ***holes at the cleaning table and I just cant understand how people can treat others that way. We all at one time had to learn the skills to fish and hunt I guess iI was lucky to have freinds and family to teach me but what about those who dont have that. I would much rather teach that guy how to clean that redfish than see him butcher it and waste 1/2 of it. For you folks that call your self Christians its called stewardship. Thanks just my 2 cents hope I didnt offend anyone.


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

I know I should not beat a dead horse, but...
Teamfaith why did you not expect "all these opinions being thrown out there!" We are all individuals and all see and react to situations in different ways.
I did not think anyone stated the guy was wrong. Several did however say they would have handeled the situation differently. 
It was hard for me to watch the unshot animal keep itsself from drowning while the other died and this makes me a tree hugger, elitist, and most assuredly a peta member? Come on guys, who really is doing the judging here?
If you care to know, I am more of a utilitarian. I hunt my own land, process my own meat, and have never shot above a 120 class buck and would most certainly help out a fellow sportsman with a processing, or other issue rather than make a rude comment to them. We need as many new members to the hunting and fishing community as we can get and that sure as heck won't happen while we are calling each other names and infighting.
On the other hand, I always did want to be elite at at least 1 thing in life. LOL.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

WELL SAID TROUT HUNTER. I'd take the shot. Probably kill both if it was legal. Or try and cut the other free.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I would put them both out of their misery and suffering, because I am an ethical hunter.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Unfortunately ... not being PC is how they'll take your rights away ...


How they'll take our rights away is by being PC...when you start splitting ranks among the shooters and the hunters in order to please those who do not hunt or shoot, then we are few and then we are vulnerable.

TH


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> How they'll take our rights away is by being PC...when you start splitting ranks among the shooters and the hunters in order to please those who do not hunt or shoot, then we are few and then we are vulnerable.
> 
> TH


Thats what I'm talkin about!

Guns are guns! There is no sense in being divided into groups and let one group go under thinking you'll save the rest. For example let them outlaw Tactical/assault rifles just because you don't own/have or think anyone really needs one. We will all fair better united!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Because I'd like to see this topic die ... I think we're all very much missing the point of anything we've written.

I'm not advocating the division of ranks, and I agree with what you're saying, the division I've suggested needs dividing is the ranks that divide hunters/gun owners from non-hunters.

* Education, empowerment, and respect is our best weapon and this has been my point from the get go.* If you disagree with that, then it's the people like me who will be fighting for *your rights* ... take it or leave it.

For the record I also own (in addition to my other toys) a synthetic stocked M1A style SOCOM 16 .308 that I bought from the Springfield Armory (which I too love very much as a brush gun and a "plinking" toy), and a .450 Bushmaster with the A3 Flat-top ... it is very much not my aim to suggest that there is something wrong with owning or displaying either weapon.

Regards ... and good luck for the remainder of the season ...


----------



## julio (Aug 25, 2005)

*Unlock 'em?*

The fair chase part of hunting is always tough to define but I think I might have taken this as one of those rare opportunities in life where you try to react to an extraordinary situation in an extraordinary way. I ain't no bleeding heart but I personally would have to try and let these guys go. Nature would have them die locked up but because I have stumbled across this unusual scene I am now part of it and these are my thoughts. None of us are there so we don't really know what we would or would not do. There are a few possibilities here and none of them are proven, clear and especially none are easy. Get these guys hogtied and if you have to saw an antler or two and cut them loose. Cowboy up and get 'er done. This is where a huge debate would ensue with immediate arguments that it's impossible, dangerous, stupid, naturally wrong to intervene, etc. etc. We are humans and we are pretty creative and you might be surprised with yourself when you get put in this extraordinary situation and you recognize it as just that. In the course of taking some action you just might realize it is impossible and either walk away and let nature do what it has always done or you might do what this guy did. But at least you tried.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i would have been in aw-- i probably would have shot vidio till i could not shoot vidio untile i was out of film--then let nature take its course--but if one died while i was watching i would have to take the other cuz i think if they were truly locked--and could not get un stuck then it only humane to put the other out of its suffering--there are a LOT OF WHAT IFS but i would like tio see how it would have unfolded--im no expert


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

ok i have read all reply's and watched the clip several times....i am not a hunter but im not against it..now i dont know if im not recieving the whole video or not but the 42 sec video i watched only shows one buck being shot (with an arrow) not an "assault rifle" it was a clean well placed shot if i might add..now i was always taught "either say something nice or say nothing at all" 
so congrats on a good hunt and for the ability to feed family and friends along with a cool visual reminder and a story that will last a lifetime...
as for the jr game wardens..tree huggers..."ethical" hunters...bashers..you were not there and dont know the story behind the situation..so you shouldnt judge people..
treat others as you would like to be treated
just my .02


----------

